# Water wisteria leaf melt



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I put some water wisteria in my 29 gallon tank and some of the leaves have melted. Will it recover?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Try fertilizer. I could never keep it alive but that was before I started using fertilizer. I should try again.

But then I can't even get duckweed to survive :shock:

The only plants that do really well for me are anubias.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

Yep, it will be fine. A lot of aquatic plants leaves will melt when transfered into a new tank. As long as the stem remains intact it should grow back just fine. 

A way to prevent melt in the future is to acclimate plants the same way you acclimate fish. Change the temps slowly, and add/remove the water it came in on a drip system instead of just plopping it in a new tank of water. You'll preserve more of the plant this way but will still likely loose a few leaves.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Gallium said:


> A way to prevent melt in the future is to acclimate plants the same way you acclimate fish. Change the temps slowly, and add/remove the water it came in on a drip system instead of just plopping it in a new tank of water. You'll preserve more of the plant this way but will still likely loose a few leaves.


I never thought about acclimating them. :shock:


----------

